
Haskell Haskell Everywhere - narendraj9
I see Haskell everday in the feeds. When will I see companies adopting Haskell?
======
greenyoda
Here's a list of some companies that are using Haskell:

[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry)

